# Mazatlan Mexico Jacks



## Old Man (Oct 11, 2007)

Had a great vacation in Mazatlan. Two days fishing. Some bottom fishing for grouper and a lot of good sized triggers. Boated about 6 trigger with quite a few lost. One double hook up with one of the trigger biting through the line. We were using a one ounce egg sinker with two dropper loop hooks. Shrimp heads for bait. We took our own gear. The other boats using the heavy line only caught a few. The fish seemed line shy. One moray eel added to the excitment. 

When the bottom bite slowed, we went down the shore for some casting. The guide sam some birds so we headed for a school a feeding jacks. No good trolling lures, so he said we should use some flies I brought. The wife hooked up with a 4 pounder on a deer hair fly.I was trolling a big orange an greenpopper. Surface strikes were awesome. Caught 6 up to about 8 pounds. 

All fish were kept the first day by the guide. We took a grouper and a trigger for some good eating.

Second day out, we said screw the bottom fishing and looked for jacks. There was a monster school right outside the harbor. Started plugging with Catch 2000s and caught a few. The fish were so thick, we lost the lures to other fish swimming across the line. In spite of the fish being thick, you had to work to get them to strike. Surface action was awesome. Tried the fly rod, but I need more practice. Boated about 12 - 4 over 10 pounds - all released. Switched to trolling when the surface strike slowed. Got another 5. The last fish was the biggest - at least 15 pounds (no scale- the guide said 30, but I don't think so). 

Here's some pics.

The Marlin is not mine.










Trolling a fly.










The big one.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job man! Thanx for the pics! 

I miss Mexico...used to go there all the times for the weekend when I lived in Phoenix.


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report! :clap :bowdown


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about. Good to see you and Judy made it down and back safe and had a great time to boot. Congratulations on the fish, looks like a lot of fun. Cant wait for you guys to be down in May....



:bowdown:bowdown



Nick


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! Nothing wrong with having fun with jacks.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun to me. Thanx for the report.


----------

